# Scrubs



## Option7 (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrubs... The comedy-drama based on a hospital...
Personally, I'm addicted to it. Only today me and a friend spent 8 hours watching season 4, and we've almost memorised the words to the entire musical episode is season 6...

So, anyone else here like/dislike the show?
If you do like it, who's your favourite character? Mines a toss up between Dr. Cox and Janitor.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 4, 2007)

There seems to be a trend of disliking it recently, but I watch it occasionally and I think it's quite funny. Having episodes of it on the in-flight entertainment certainly helped me on an eleven-hour plane flight.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Mar 6, 2007)

To be honest, I loved it initially but there's only so much of Zach Braff's 'confused & perplexed' look I can take, and they insist on putting that look on the DVD covers.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 6, 2007)

It is one of the few shows that I would probably turn the tv on for if I heard it was on.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 6, 2007)

Cox and the Janitor are kickass. I'll have to say I like the Janitor more, though, because he's vengefully hilarious.

/Love the show.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Everyone I know is addicted to the show, but I cannot get into it. I dont consider it funny. The only thing I find funny about it was the first episode when they put the paddels to the huge guy and he woke up screaming.

Other then that I cannot find it funny. Oh well, I guess I'm just immune to that show.


----------



## Why_Me (Mar 6, 2007)

Its about the only show I watch now. I never really got into TV series but I like Scrubs.


----------



## crasheart (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a big fan on it;my favorite character is dr.cox and JD but i watch it every day (or every chance i get) ; on a side note i think elliot ried is dynamite


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 28, 2007)

lol, i love that series. the comedy kicks ass  its about the best show on television over here,


----------



## Heath (Dec 16, 2007)

-


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 16, 2007)

Easily my favorite show on television. I've never had the experience of laughing hysterically and crying uncontrollably from watching the same episode of the same show all that often, and Scrubs is one of the best at doing that. The other one is Futurama in the Seymore episode.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 17, 2007)

<3 Scrubs... But isn't it almost due for it's finale? D: Like, aren't they ending it?


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think they'll end the show at the seventh season. But with the Writer's strike, there is some uncertainty. Lawrence has suggested the idea of continuing the series into its Eighth season so it can be ended properly, after the strike is over.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2007)

I normally hate sitcoms, but Scrubs is HANDS DOWN one of my favorite TV series of all time.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 2, 2008)

I love Scrubs.

Janitor is my favourite character.

Him and Eliott would make a great couple, in my opinion.


----------



## webkilla (Jan 2, 2008)

i love it so hard


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Cox and the Janitor.

The Janitor because he's creepy.

Dr. Cox because of his attitude.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 2, 2008)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Everyone I know is addicted to the show, but I cannot get into it. I dont consider it funny. The only thing I find funny about it was the first episode when they put the paddels to the huge guy and he woke up screaming.
> 
> Other then that I cannot find it funny. Oh well, I guess I'm just immune to that show.



Seconded. While Scrubs does have it moments (Zach Braff is the only one who gets on my nerves despite all the fantasy junk and quick camera cuts), on the whole I just don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## thewriter (Jan 2, 2008)

I like scrubs... I don't have a favorite character


----------



## webkilla (Jan 3, 2008)

needs more rule 34 with scrubs...

(warning, somewhat disturbing NSFW link, nothing explicit but very much implied)

http://rule34.paheal.net/post/view/3593?search=scrubs

fuck you internet


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jan 3, 2008)

I been watching the reruns because it happens to come on in the evening when I get home from work, and I like having the tv on when I eat. I enjoy the random goofiness, and I really liked Brendan Fraser and Michael J Fox's guest star storylines. I find all the romance episodes painful, though.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Scrubs... The comedy-drama based on a hospital...
> Personally, I'm addicted to it. Only today me and a friend spent 8 hours watching season 4, and we've almost memorised the words to the entire musical episode is season 6...
> 
> So, anyone else here like/dislike the show?
> If you do like it, who's your favourite character? Mines a toss up between Dr. Cox and Janitor.



!! I like that show too hehe. And that musical one, is my favorite episode of Scrubs.


----------

